# New to Coding in Kansas



## spyderj25 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just passed my coding exam in December and am having a hard time searching for jobs in the field. Any words of wisdom that may help?
Thanks!


----------



## Icode4U (Mar 2, 2009)

*Kansas Jobs*

What part of Kansas?  Are you CPC or CPC-A?  What specialty do you have experience in?


----------



## spyderj25 (Mar 2, 2009)

I live in the KCK area - looking for work in Lenexa - Overland Park (Johnson County area)
I have a CPC-A and an Associates of Applied Science toward Medical Assisting.
I have over 6 years of data entry, customer service type skills. 
I am very eager to get started in Coding as I feel this is what I want for a lifelong career. I'm tired of just "jobs". This is what I feel passionate about. I can't wait to find my stepping stone.


----------



## Icode4U (Mar 2, 2009)

*KCK Coding*

I read the job listing in the Kansas City newspaper on Sunday 03/01/09.  There were two coding jobs listed.  Monster.com, Career Builder etc....


----------



## TammyHF (Apr 20, 2009)

If you can't get your foot in the door as a coder then maybe start a reception in a small practice. Then do tend to promote within. I have work for two small practices in the past started as a receptionist. One practice I was promoted to office manager, the practice I currently work for I am there coder/billing coordinator. 

Tammy, CPC
Wichita, KS


----------

